# Airboats on the Altamaha



## Chris Horsman (Mar 19, 2012)

I can`t seem to get a definative answer about where I can launch. Apparently there is some form of discrimination about launching east of I95. Any one know or has launch or wants to meet for a ride and or bowfishing let me know. Anyone who just wants to bash airboats, not interested. Thanks


----------



## irvi00 (Mar 21, 2012)

I dont know anything about the altamaha, but what kind of discrimination are you talking about.  I dont know of any legal restrictions against airboats anywhere in georgia. Maybe Trey will chime in, he may know more about the situation.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Mar 23, 2012)

The discrimination would be allowing other types of vessels and not one particular vessel


----------



## allenww (Mar 23, 2012)

*Airboats*

Agreed.  

Without safety statistics that prove high risk, picking on one class of users is unAmerican and I would sure hope it to be illegal. 

However, we could have a speed limit that applied to everyone. 


wa


----------



## irvi00 (Mar 23, 2012)

Gonna call bullchit on that one, a boat is a boat is a boat.  Regardless what its powered by.  Some lakes have hp restrictions and some lakes do have airboat restrictions due to "waterfowl habitat"  But I dont know of any of this in GA.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Mar 26, 2012)

I hope your right, sir. Unfortunatly I can show you several such instances of discrimination just in Florida, the birth place of the airboat


----------



## FOD (Mar 26, 2012)

South Carolina rules say,not seaward of the fresh/salt line,and I think Georgia is the same.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Mar 26, 2012)

So would that mean you are not allowed to operate an airboat on the salt water? Thats even worse


----------



## FOD (Mar 26, 2012)

Pretty much.


----------



## WELLS8230 (Mar 26, 2012)

can't i get in one little bash?


----------



## JpEater (Apr 8, 2012)

FOD said:


> South Carolina rules say,not seaward of the fresh/salt line,and I think Georgia is the same.



SC and Ga have the same law, no Airboats in salt water. Never heard of any other restrictions in Ga though.


----------



## Jim P (Apr 8, 2012)

The altamaha is brakish close to the ocean, but if you launch at the park it's fresh water


----------



## SASS249 (Apr 8, 2012)

JpEater said:


> SC and Ga have the same law, no Airboats in salt water. Never heard of any other restrictions in Ga though.




any chance you can provide a link to that law or regulation?


----------

